# [SOLVED] Windows 10 Realtek 'Speaker Fill' not working



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2015)

Ever since upgrading to Windows 10, "Speaker Fill" on Realtek audio chips has not worked (8## and 11##) for me.  The rear channels are dead silent, even with +15 dB boost from the amplifier and +12 dB boost from the Realtek software.  The speakers do work because when you do the channel sound test, both rear speakers sound exactly as they should.  It's specifically the "Speaker Fill" feature that isn't working.  I tried the 5.1 option (what I have) and the 7.1 option and both are just as silent.

Has anyone else encountered this problem?  Has anyone found a solution?

Edit: *See this post for workaround!*


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 13, 2015)

all games do that?


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 13, 2015)

I haven't encountered this issue.
Maybe try updating/rolling back/reinstalling the Realtek driver?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> all games do that?


I was playing stereo music via Groove app.



Joel Charig said:


> I haven't encountered this issue.
> Maybe try updating/rolling back/reinstalling the Realtek driver?


I'm running what MSI has on their website:
http://us.msi.com/support/mb/Z170A-GAMING-M7.html/#down-driver&Win10 64
On-Board Audio Drivers
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
6.0.1.7592 
2015-09-02

Rollback would put me back on Microsoft's generic HD Audio driver.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 13, 2015)

Maybe try these. A bit newer.

ftp://ftp3.realtek.com.tw/Realtek/GeneralRelease/7606_PG435_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2015)

I would make sure the application isn't outputting 5.1 or isn't down-mixing to stereo because speaker fill will ignore all but the front left and right channels on multi-channel audio if the audio being played back isn't stereo.


FordGT90Concept said:


> I was playing stereo music via Groove app.


Only on the Groove app or with every app?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 13, 2015)

It could be that Groove app uses certain wasapi mode, thus it ignores realtek layer.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> It could be that Groove app uses certain wasapi mode, thus it ignores realtek layer.


Speaker fill is a driver level setting in Windows. I've never seen an app override it.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 13, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Speaker fill is a driver level setting in Windows. I've never seen an app override it.



Those are custom sound enchancments, that poop up in windows? Nah those come from the driver. For each maker they are own. So they mess with the driver bitrate control and sample modes, that really differ from card to card. And thus are very fragile settings.

Yes wasapi exactly bypases that software stack also. Reading up... it could be actually new audio graph api, as it could be the first one to utulize it? Just my wild guess. Haven't used realtek myself, exept when putting up a fresh PC for someone. Realtek is so widespread, albeit I bet nobody uses the groove app really with such setup . I won't go from foobar no matter what.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, without knowing more about the audio being played, it may be hard to say. As I said before, when I've played 5.1 content with speaker fill on, it chops out 3.1 and leaves only two of the surround channels (front left and right) and it doesn't mix them. I find it unusual that Groove might have audio that's 5.1 but, it could be that Groove itself it matrix decoding it and speaker fill is chopping off the other channels.

Until Ford tells us if Groove is the only app doing it or not or what kind of audio he is playing, it might be hard to say. I've had a lot of Realtek audio devices and they all have acted similarly since Vista which is why I'm skeptical. This isn't exactly unknown territory for me which is why I say this.

I would suggest that Ford turn speaker fill off to see if Groove then starts playing on all the channels, which could indicate 5.1 output and not stereo output.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Maybe try these. A bit newer.
> 
> ftp://ftp3.realtek.com.tw/Realtek/GeneralRelease/7606_PG435_Win10_Win8.1_Win8_Win7_WHQL.zip


It wants me to login and I have no credentials to do so.  I tried anonymous and it didn't work.

I downloaded Realtek HD Audio Codecs from Realtek.  They're 3 months old but worth a shot...




Aquinus said:


> I would make sure the application isn't outputting 5.1 or isn't down-mixing to stereo because speaker fill will ignore all but the front left and right channels on multi-channel audio if the audio being played back isn't stereo.


I don't think that is the case because I was flipping between speaker fill on and off and it had no impact.



Aquinus said:


> Only on the Groove app or with every app?


It looks like Windows Media Player is installed too so I'll try that...no dice.  The status of Speaker Fill and Virtual Surround does not matter.  The rear channels are silent.


Edit: The three month old drivers do the same.  Out of curiosity, I checked the center speaker too--it's as silent as the rears.


Edit: played 6 channel WAV...works as expected.  Speaker Fill is definitely the source of the problem.

Edit: Checking and unchecking Speaker Fill while center and rears have sound does nothing.

Edit: 6 channel WAV verified as working the same in Windows Media Player and Groove Music.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

Have had the same problem for years with my creative card only solution I found was to use firefox to stream.
The 5.1 works fine with software that supports it but the Upmix feature does not.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It wants me to login and I have no credentials to do so.  I tried anonymous and it didn't work.
> 
> I downloaded Realtek HD Audio Codecs from Realtek.  They're 3 months old but worth a shot...
> 
> ...


Huh. I figured i would setup surround and see if I had the same issue only to find that I don't have speaker fill as an option. I downloaded the drivers right from ASUS.

I'm using version 6.0.1.7525 according to Realtek's control panel. I'm not sure if it's newer or not.

Edit: It's not. I'm updating now.

Edit 2: Huh, new version still doesn't give me access to Speaker Fill. Intriguing.

Edit 3: Are you using analog, (S/PDIF: optical, or coax)?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2015)

I have 6.0.1.7541 installed right now.  ALC1150

The speaker fill option only appears for me when it is set to Quadraphonic, 5.1, or 7.1.

Analog: Green FR/FL, Black RR/RL, Orange CS/SW

I've noticed in the past that Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 5.1 completely ignores the SW input.  It derives the subwoofer signal from the front speakers in the BASH amplifier.


Edit: I have opened a support ticket with MSI.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2015)

MSI said:
			
		

> Dear Customer, We will look into this issue and get back to you shortly. Also please do make sure that the OS is up to date as well.


So no real answer yet...


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 16, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The speaker fill option only appears for me when it is set to Quadraphonic, 5.1, or 7.1.



It has to be like that... on stereo those outputs that are not used should be terminated to ground... muted... btw did you check that?

Could you really try foobar2000. Then download this plugin, and put the dll in foobar components directory. Then enable it in DSP manager and put up your channels as you desire. if it will work there... screw the apps, not the sound driver.

http://www.foobar2000.org/download
http://skipyrich.com/wiki/Foobar2000:Matrix_Mixer

Another driver. No change log, the reason I hate Realtek.

Realtek HD Audio Driver 6.0.1.7612 Beta

ftp://ftp3.realtek.com.tw/RealtekHDAudio-Beta-Drivers/Vista-Beta/7612_PG435_VISTA.zip

Win 7,8,8.1,10 x32/64
PackageVersion = PG435
DriverVer= 09/14/2015, 6.0.1.7612

username : spcust
password : hwwk758z


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2015)

MSI replied:


			
				MSI said:
			
		

> Dear Customer, The Nahimic Virtual Surround is the function to enhance the quality of sound. Even if you set the surround sound to enabled, you cannot have. Output Sound in all the channel using 5.1 speaker (in short, playing normal sound or movie cannot have 6 speaker to output same sound at the same time). If you would like to avail of the 5.1 channel speaker then you need to play movie that support this kind of feature, Playing you-tube or normal movies or music can only have 2 channel sound. Thank you,



I replied:


			
				Me said:
			
		

> Turning off Nahimic entirely, or not even having it installed, Speaker Fill doesn't work. Speaker Fill is supposed to take stereo (2 channel) sound and up mix it for 4, 6, or 8 channels. I may have misunderstood the Nahimic's Virtual Surround but I think that is a peripheral issue to the Speaker Fill feature not working.



@Ferrum Master: I'll try that stuff and edit later...

Edit: I have 7592 so those are a little bit newer but I have to get a FTP client to download it...

Edit: Downloading the newest on there: 7615

...it's downloading at 22 KiB/s so 2+ hours to download.  Realtek really needs to invest in more bandwidth...

Edit:


Ferrum Master said:


> Could you really try foobar2000. Then download this plugin, and put the dll in foobar components directory. Then enable it in DSP manager and put up your channels as you desire. if it will work there... screw the apps, not the sound driver.
> 
> http://www.foobar2000.org/download
> http://skipyrich.com/wiki/Foobar2000:Matrix_Mixer


Yes, that works but that's software doing what the Realtek chip should be doing.

Also, I never liked Foobar2000.  It's really no solution, unfortunately.


Still 2+ hours on the download...


I hate Realtek too but the alternative is buying a sound card and they're generally not very good either.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2015)

whats your sample rate set to
I know most of the in-build effects simply do not work above 48/24
personally I avoid any audio app that some some social-buzzword non-sense tacked onto it 
I switched to aimp after winamp dried up and haven't looked back


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd normally crank it up but right now it is sitting at the default: "24Bits, 48000 Hz (Studio Quality)"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2015)

Speaker Fill still has no impact using 7615 beta drivers.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 17, 2015)

You know, your problem is driving me insane because whatever I do I can't find the speaker fill option on my own when I know I've seen it, at least on older machines, in the past. Some other thread suggests that speaker fill may have actually been replaced with "DTS Connect" which seemingly does the same thing. I'm wondering if the newer audio codec simply is showing features that don't exist anymore. Either way, DTS Connect sounds like it does what you want it to (if it's available, it is on mine.)


> DTS Connect is designed to bring cinema audio experience into PC. With DTS Interactive, a real time DTS encoder, and DTS Neo: PC, an up mix matrix which turns 2-channel audio into 7.1 surround sound, DTS Connect brings cinema to home.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2015)

There are no "Enhancements" tab. 





I also took the picture on the Levels tab deliberately because "Rear Back In" appears FOUR TIMES.  I saw this on the original driver from MSI too.  There is nothing plugged into it.

Edit: I muted everything that isn't used for playback and Speaker Fill still doesn't work.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

MSI said:
			
		

> Dear Customer, Sorry but yes you are kind of not quite understanding how the feature works. But when the virtual surround is set and of course you have only a two channel set of speakers connected or ideally headphones which is its main purpose of use, the speaker fill will not adjust since the actual headphones or speakers that are connected are what is detected. That is the hardware that is detected so that will always only be detected not even when virtual surround if enabled that will not auto speaker fill. It will only give the virtual effect of surround through the headphones you can use speakers but is not as clear. You can go out to the link below and you will see for the virtual surround a headphones symbols is shown even on the Nahimic site. Thank you, http://i.imgur.com/hj4ydg5.jpg


This is getting no where. 

I gave a long reply also mentioning the four "Back Black In."  I requested the escalate it to someone that can deal with Realtek and get it fixed.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

try checking "make front and rear devices play independent audio streams in the realtek advanced options


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

That's the default setting so already checked.

Edit: For giggles, I picked the alternative choice (mute rear when front plugged in) and Speaker Fill is still broke.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's the default setting so already checked.


flip it then


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

See edit.  No impact on Speaker Fill.  I even tried checking "full range speakers" (which is a lie) and rear channel is still silent.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

you could use equaliser apo and a 'copy' filter
the config process is fairly painless and its low latency to boot
http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/files/
http://sourceforge.net/p/equalizerapo/wiki/Configuration reference/#filter
the downside is that native 5.1 content won't work correctly
honestly you just need to find a better player that supports native speaker fill
edit: never mind going over the config you can use the staging to correct for this see the documentation for how


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't think I'll even try that unless I run out of options with making it work at driver level.

Yeah, I have to disable "Speaker Fill," or whatever the stereo surround feature is called, when running 6 channel audio.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I don't think I'll even try that unless I run out of options with making it work at driver level.
> 
> Yeah, I have to disable "Speaker Fill," or whatever the stereo surround feature is called, when running 6 channel audio.


APO's are driver level
EVERYTHING Is software and the included effects are indeed APO driven
every single effect on every sound card on the planet made since vista uses APO objects for processing and interfacing There is no difference no extra cpu is used no additional latency other then what is required by the plugin its self
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff537908(v=vs.85).aspx
sub-cat default APO's


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

That may be but I can't be messing with that until after the Speaker Fill debacle closes.  The fact Realtek drivers delete the Enhancements tab that would give me access to the default Speaker Fill APO is part of the problem.  I mentioned that in my reply to MSI.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That may be but I can't be messing with that until after the Speaker Fill debacle closes.  The fact Realtek drivers delete the Enhancements tab that would give me access to the default Speaker Fill APO is part of the problem.  I mentioned that in my reply to MSI.


its not just you thats a driver-wide limitation its been that way for ages my machine does the same thing certain effects are not supported on multi-channel configs XOR certain bit depths
try dropping to 44100/16 and see if it comes back
reltek is not going to fix the problem, they very rarely patch anything of importance in their drivers
and Equaliser APO will likely do a better job anyway in terms of quality


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

I went as low as it would go (24/44.1kHz) and still doesn't work.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I went as low as it would go (24/44.1kHz) and still doesn't work.


then barring realtek actually doing something equalizer APO is your only option
you can install and configure it and if you don't wanna use it you can simply disable it
I should mention that I have no enhancements tab either 
I run vipers audio DSP and equaliserAPO stacked


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

Where does this Equalizer APO show up?  Control Panel?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Where does this Equalizer APO show up?  Control Panel?


it doesn't once installed you configure it via notepad and a config.txt located in
C:\Program Files\EqualizerAPO\config
mine looks like this
// HS = HIGH SHELF,LS=LOW SHELF,PK=PEAK,HP=HIGHPASS,LP=LOWPASS freq above/below a "shelf" are processed regardless of any other filters" 
//configured for JVC-HARX900'S @ ASUS MAXIMUS Running viper4windows /w SPL Goldmike Convolter emulation 1/1/2015
//Device: Realtek High Definition Audio Speakers {3beaaf63-2275-4c60-ab45-f30805438f1e}
//bass
preamp: +0.0
Filter  1: OFF  LS   Fc    25,0 Hz  Gain   0,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  2: OFF  PK   Fc    45,0 Hz  Gain   0,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  3: ON  PK   Fc    53,0 Hz  Gain   2,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  4: ON   LS   Fc    63,0 Hz  Gain   3,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  5: ON   PK   Fc    73,0 Hz  Gain   2,6 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  6: ON   PK   Fc    93,0 Hz  Gain   2,5 dB  Q  3,00
Filter  6.1: OFF   PK  Fc    123,0 Hz  Gain  2,0 dB  Q  3,00
//crossover harmonics 
Filter  7: OFF   PK    Fc    185,0 Hz  Gain   -1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  8: ON   PK     Fc    256,0 Hz  Gain   -0,7 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  9: ON   PK     Fc    370,0 Hz  Gain   -0,7 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  10: ON  PK     Fc    420,0 Hz  Gain   -0,8 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  11: OFF PK     Fc    512,0 Hz  Gain   -0,9 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  12: ON  PK     Fc    525,0 Hz  Gain   -0,8 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  13: OFF PK     Fc    740,0 Hz  Gain   -0,9 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  14: OFF PK     Fc    823,0 Hz  Gain   -0,8 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  15: OFF PK     Fc    923,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
//vocal-mids
Filter  16: OFF  PK    Fc   1022,0 Hz  Gain   1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  17: OFF  PK    Fc   1053,0 Hz  Gain   1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  17: OFF  PK    Fc   1100,0 Hz  Gain   1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  18: ON  PK     Fc   1200,0 Hz  Gain   1,1 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  19: ON  PK     Fc   1300,0 Hz  Gain   1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  21: ON  PK     Fc   1400,0 Hz  Gain   1,1 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  22: On  PK     Fc   1450,0 Hz  Gain   1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  23: On PK     Fc    1550,0 Hz  Gain   1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  24x: ON PK     Fc    1600,0 Hz  Gain   0,8 dB  Q  1,00

//vocal high
Filter  xx1: OFF  PK    Fc    1777,0 Hz Gain   -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx2: OFF  PK    Fc    1800,0 Hz  Gain  -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx3: OFF  PK    Fc    1900,0 Hz  Gain  -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx3: OFF  PK    Fc    2000,0 Hz  Gain  -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx3: OFF  PK    Fc    2150,0 Hz  Gain  -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx3: OFF  PK    Fc    2250,0 Hz  Gain  -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx3: OFF  PK    Fc    2325,0 Hz  Gain  -1,8 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx3: OFF  PK    Fc    2450,0 Hz  Gain  -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx3: ON   PK    Fc    4500,0 Hz  Gain  -1,8 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  xx4: ON   PK    Fc    5200,0 Hz  Gain  -1,8 dB  Q  1,50
Filter  xx3: ON   PK    Fc   11500,0 Hz  Gain  -1,8 dB  Q  1,50
Filter  xx3: ON   PK    Fc   13000,0 Hz  Gain  -3,5 dB  Q  2,50
Filter  xx3: ON   PK    Fc   14000,0 Hz  Gain  -3,5 dB  Q  2,50
Filter  xx3: ON   PK    Fc   15000,0 Hz  Gain  -3,5 dB  Q  2,50
//highs
Filter  26: OFF  PK     Fc    16000,0 Hz  Gain   -6,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  27: OFF PK     Fc     16200,0 Hz  Gain   -6,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  28: OFF  PK     Fc    16500,0 Hz  Gain   -6,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  29: ON  PK     Fc    17000,0 Hz  Gain   -1,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  30: OFF  PK     Fc    18000,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  31: OFF  PK     Fc    18500,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  32: ON   PK     Fc    19000,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  33: ON   PK     Fc    19500,0 Hz  Gain    -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  34: OFF  HS     Fc    20500,0 Hz  Gain   -1,0 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  35: OFF  PK     Fc   21000,0 Hz  Gain  -100,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  36: OFF  PK     Fc   22500,0 Hz  Gain   -30,5 dB  Q  1,00
//LOL-DOG
Filter  37: OFF  PK     Fc    23000,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  38: OFF  PK     Fc    24000,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  39: OFF  PK     Fc    24000,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  40: OFF  PK     Fc    25000,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00
Filter  40: OFF  PK     Fc    26000,0 Hz  Gain   -0,5 dB  Q  1,00


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

8| Complicated.  So there's no quick way to turn it on and off?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 8| Complicated.  So there's no quick way to turn it on and off?


not really but once you have it configured its set and forget


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

gimme min and ill write you a config


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah, I saw that and it would probably work but only if EqualizerAPO can be made to only effect one device (namely Realtek).  It's can't upmix my USB Schiit Modi 2 too because that would be a disaster.  Is there a way to limit it to just Realtek?

It would also need to merge FL/FR for C.  Copy wouldn't work.  I suppose I could live without it--it's the rears missing that is obvious.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yeah, I saw that and it would probably work but only if EqualizerAPO can be made to only effect one device (namely Realtek).  It's can't upmix my USB Schiit Modi 2 too because that would be a disaster.  Is there a way to limit it to just Realtek?
> 
> It would also need to merge FL/FR for C.  Copy wouldn't work.  I suppose I could live without it--it's the rears missing that is obvious.


it will prompt you to tell it what device to install to when you run the setup
@FordGT90Concept give this a shot may or may not work my scripting is rusty
///start config
If: inputChannelCount == 2
Stage: pre-mix
preamp: -3.00
Copy: C=M
Copy: SUB=M
Copy: M=0.3_L+0.3_R //mix gain tweak with caution overload possible if used carelessly
Copy: FL=M
Copy FR=M
Channel: SUB
Filter 1: ON LP Fc 500 Hz Q 1.41
Copy: RL=L
Copy: RR=R
EndIf
//end Config
there is likely a better way todo this with more math operations but I suck at math


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

you may need to reverse the channel names depending on the layout of your setup I can't besure never had a need todo this sort of upmixing with equaliser apo


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

I assume:
Copy: M=0.3L+0.3R //mix gain tweak with caution overload possible if used carelessly 
Is setting variable "M" to 30% of left and 30% of right.  Then you're setting center, sub, front left, and front right to the same setting, correct?  Front Left and Front Right shouldn't be modified.  The BASH amp in the speakers sorts out the low frequency channel from front left and front right (from what I have noticed anyway--it's complicated but it definitely seems to ignore the LF channel) so probably best to leave that channel alone too. It makes more sense to me to do only:
Copy: C=0.5FL+0.5FR
Would that work or have I got it all wrong?

I'm not sure what that Filter1 line is about.

Wouldn't it make more sense to Copy: RL=FL and Copy: RR=FR than copying the (what I assume to be) aggregate of left and right?

```
Stage: pre-mix
// Stereo -> Stereo Surround
If: inputChannelCount == 2
Copy: C=0.5FL+0.5FR RL=FL RR=FR //SL=FL SR=FR
EndIf:
```


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I assume:
> Copy: M=0.3L+0.3R //mix gain tweak with caution overload possible if used carelessly
> Is setting variable "M" to 30% of left and 30% of right.  Then you're setting center, sub, front left, and front right to the same setting, correct?  Front Left and Front Right shouldn't be modified.  The BASH amp in the speakers sorts out the low frequency channel from front left and front right (from what I have noticed anyway--it's complicated but it definitely seems to ignore the LF channel) so probably best to leave that channel alone too. It makes more sense to me to do only:
> Copy: C=0.5FL+0.5FR
> ...


yea you got it sorry its 1am here ... you can omit the low pass if you don't need it or if your sub has a crossover variables in db so 0.3 would be 0.03dB of the total gain on that channel which is why I said use with caution
I posted on the SF board I am sure somebody will sort it
https://sourceforge.net/p/equalizerapo/discussion/general/thread/969605d3/
what Intended todo was blend the center channel into M and and mix that with the total signal sounds more natural that way 
tired time to go sleepy


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh, I'd want to decrease gain, not increase it for center.  Adding the power of two signals together...they get much stronger.  I'd have to lower it to compensate.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 18, 2015)

This is why I went back to using a dedicated audio card , with the Realtek if I played  youtube or sound cloud it would always come out as plain stereo and not fill all the speakers, down load the file and use mpc-hc and everything was fine


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2015)

That thought crossed my mind but I think I'm running out of expansion slots to even put one in there.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 18, 2015)

hmmm
http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...ncing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-10547/


----------



## Kursah (Sep 18, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 8| Complicated.  So there's no quick way to turn it on and off?



Download PeaceUI for EQAPO, you can turn it on and off on the fly.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Download PeaceUI for EQAPO, you can turn it on and off on the fly.


Peace will not do what he needs it todo which is copy and re-map channels


----------



## Kursah (Sep 18, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> Peace will not do what he needs it todo which is copy and re-map channels



Shame because it covers the other bases for EQ tuning and channel tuning pretty well for a simple lightweight UI imo. Do you stick primarily to line editing rather than a UI? 

Hopefully you can get the blend to work correctly for him, I haven't had to mess with that before for anyone. Seems like an interesting solution should it work properly.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 18, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Shame because it covers the other bases for EQ tuning and channel tuning pretty well for a simple lightweight UI imo. Do you stick primarily to line editing rather than a UI?
> 
> Hopefully you can get the blend to work correctly for him, I haven't had to mess with that before for anyone. Seems like an interesting solution should it work properly.


I would rather have a gui but the peace devs are lazy
my problem is I don't have a 5.1 over RCA/3.5mm setup to test with I use my headphones 100% of the time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> hmmm
> http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...ncing-windows-10-insider-preview-build-10547/


What's the point of posting that in this thread?  I see no mention of my issue in there.

Edit: Oh, I see...


> •We have fixed several issues with audio – including issues specific affecting Realtek audio devices.


So when are those fixes going to be pushed to the public?  Any confirmation it takes care of the "Speaker Fill" issue specifically?

Edit: Google is not enlightening me.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 19, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> What's the point of posting that in this thread?  I see no mention of my issue in there.


because he found it on google and its not relevant anyway the issue that's being referred too is the audio suddenly cutting or clicking and popping on older realtek chips


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 22, 2015)

Found a solution.

#1: *Close* Nehimic (setup does not auto-close it) and uninstall if it is installed.

#2: Uninstall Realtek drivers.  *Restart computer when prompted.* When your computer comes back up, Realtek will be running off of Microsoft's generic HD Audio driver.

#3: Follow the directions here to prohibit Windows Update from reinstalling the Realtek driver.

#4: Open "Sounds" then "Playback Devices," select the device from the list and click on "Configure."  Follow the prompts.

#5: Right click on the device and select "Properties," then "Enhancements," then check "Speaker Fill" and apply.  If you do not see "Speaker Fill," repeat step #4 and make sure to pick a choice that has more than two speakers.  "Apply" the changes.

#6: Start playing audio.  You will have to restart the program if it was running in order for the change to take effect.  Your stereo music should now be playing as Stereo Surround!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 22, 2015)

Thats a poor solution showing realtek is crap.  Some people use AMD drivers for their realtek too. As spec and api wise, they are clones.

Realtek didn't read through sound layer changes. And audio api has changed a bit judging from documents available on technet.

Funny enough those are the reasons why some cards did not fuction at all during certain windows snapshots.

I am still continuing the insider program, there are still work done with the whole kernel. 

Main area around DPC latency... Best benches are SATA3 latency on on same driver and drive. It is halved...


----------



## snpiee (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a similar issue. 
I have a Creative Inspire 6.1 6600 speaker system and the rear speakers just wouldn't work. Youtube, itunes, didn't matter. But in the sound settings when you test each speaker they worked.
My motherboard is ASUS  M5A99FX PRO 2.0 and I'm using onboard sound card with drivers version 6.0.1.7541 from asus website.
Running Windows 8.1 Pro.

After many hours of frustration I found out that if I enable a sound effect such as "generic" in the Realtek Audio Manager than the rear speakers start working!

By the way the Realtek AudioManager only allows for 5.1 and 7.1 no 6.1, so I have to use 7.1 and uncheck "side pair".


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Nov 19, 2015)

Depends on what speaker setup you are running.
Relatek is a little bit tricky to setup.
Groove is working for me flawlessly and I use my own speaker built system.
A 2.1 with an amp works just fine for me.
Did you redirect your audio outputs? Because you have to properly set up a 5.1 on a board.
Check if your pins are properly attached, and reconfigure in driver.
I bet there is a guide to doing it on YouTube or on the Web.
Just search a little and you will find your solution.
Groove is not the problem, I think you haven't setup your 5.1 system properly to play music.
Try bs, wmp and winamp and see if you get the same results.

Edit: A 5.1 can be used to watch movies on players with proper codes to run 5.1 audio setup. Seeing as my 5.1 at home had an amp running, it is more easy to run it on everything.
I have a suggestion.
Can you reconfigure to run both rear and front on jack redirect as front out and rear out, and see what result you get. I think maybe it will work.


----------



## thankyouonemoar (Aug 21, 2016)

OneMoar said:


> yea you got it sorry its 1am here ... you can omit the low pass if you don't need it or if your sub has a crossover variables in db so 0.3 would be 0.03dB of the total gain on that channel which is why I said use with caution
> I posted on the SF board I am sure somebody will sort it
> https://sourceforge.net/p/equalizerapo/discussion/general/thread/969605d3/
> what Intended todo was blend the center channel into M and and mix that with the total signal sounds more natural that way
> tired time to go sleepy



Holy crap thank you dude.  If you had a donation page up on a website somewhere I would give you $10.  You saved me from having to take my speakers back, this finally let my rear speakers work.  I had tried all types of settings in the "enhancements" tab and remapping audio jacks with regedit and everything.  The only thing I hadn't tried doing yet was installing those hacked realtek drivers but I doubt that would have worked anyway.  So thank you for the info on this program very much.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 21, 2016)

FYI, reinstalling Windows broke Speaker Fill about two months ago.  I contacted MSI over that period and they ultimately told me that MSI does not allow the Speaker Fill feature on my motherboard.  This is why checking the box does nothing.

That said, I believe the Windows 10 Anniversary Update fixed a problem in the generic drivers where Speaker Fill being enabled would reduce the volume 25-50% of all the speakers.  I am now back to using Windows 10's generic driver with Speaker Fill enabled and it is working great.


----------

